# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Hôpital de Jour Universitaire La Clé

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Hôpital de Jour Universitaire La Clé
Boulevard de la Constitution 153 
Liège


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hôpital de Jour Universitaire La Clé.*

----------

